# Остиопитим



## Anna (9 Июл 2010)

Скажите, пожалуйста, может кто-то знает, что это за диагноз остиопитим.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2010)

остеопения?


----------



## kobi (10 Июл 2010)

Anna написал(а):


> Скажите, пожалуйста, может кто-то знает, что это за диагноз остиопитим.


Вы неверно прочитали - это остеофиты.aiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (10 Июл 2010)

Ребята, вам не надоело заниматься дешифровкой? 

Госпожа Anna, если хотите получить приемлемый ответ, хотя бы грамотно напишите вопрос.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Ребята, вам не надоело заниматься дешифровкой?
> .



Девушка дружила с хирургом, а его отправили работать заграницу и девушка стала дружить с фармацевтом.
Подруга её упрекает, что она глупая, фармацевт не сможет столько зарабатывать как хирург.
-Да я бы рада не дружить, но только фармацевт может прочитать писма моего любимого.



Замечали, что как не напишешь рецепт, фармацевт всегда прочитает, что там назначено!aiwan


----------



## Anna (10 Июл 2010)

Уважаемые, Господа. Спасибо, что откликнулись. Действительно, может быть остиофитим. Диагноз написан на иврите и, если не знаешь слова, может читаться и с буквой "ф" и с буквой "п". Так что остиофиты.


----------



## nuwa (10 Июл 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Ребята, вам не надоело заниматься дешифровкой?
> Госпожа Anna, если хотите получить приемлемый ответ, хотя-бы грамотно напишите вопрос.


Доктор, в интернете известны только 2 случая употребления подобной терминологии... и оба на нашем форуме.... и оба от Ваших соотечественников... https://www.medhouse.ru/single/6923-post13.html

Так что дело не в пациентах, а в консерватории. Вернее, в чтение нотной записи.


----------



## Доктор Попов (10 Июл 2010)

Anna, остеофит это не диагноз, а разрастание костной ткани, видимой на рентгеновском снимке.


----------

